# easy fish recipes



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

Coming from 3 generations of chefs, pastrycooks and fishermen (and women) ive picked up a few things. Simple recipes usually work on most levels so the species rundown goes like this:

Flathead: pepper, no salt, chilli and parsley, pan fried or smoked. Being a solid flesh slab it retains most moisture and is good just frying no need for an oven

Bream: curry powder, thyme, salt and pepper. Baked in alfoil. Thinner fillets means its easier to dry out so baking will retain flavour and moisture.

Snapper: cooked whole with pepper, fresh chilli and corriander roughly chopped and added to butter in the cavity, make nicks in the skin and rub the mixture into the skin, baked whole in alfoil or just on an oven tray 20 minutes usually does a decent sized one

Whiting: easy, whole in an oven tray with oil and salt and pepper

tailor: this ones surprising but if eaten straight after fishing and bleeding immediately they are excellent table fish. Cook in butter with corriander and parsley, add salt and pepper a minute before finishingup cooking wnd youll never dread the chopper bite again

leatherjacket: cooked in butter with chilli, salt and pepperand lemon to taste after cooking. Another pest made good

salmon: bleed immediately and cut into steaks. Deep fry or smoke as is, add lemon and pepper or lemon pepper butter after cooking

wirrah: boil until it smella like crab. It is ridiculously funny how well they taste. You must prep them properly though, bleed immediately, skin and gut and wash them in cold water. Boil them whole. Add tartare sauce if wanted, thank me later youll be surprised.

mulloway: just fry and eat. Smoking mulloway is good if done right but last time I had it it killed the flavour. Butter in alfoil in the oven is also good

eastern red rock cod (scorpion fish): boilwhole without the head, peel off the skin, salt and pepper and leave it in a big bowl with a weight on top of the flesh and wait for it too cool. Add salt and pepper and toss, place this in the fridge over night, poor mans lobster

kingfish:anythingyou want. Fits well with chilli, parsley, mixed herbs, corriander, sushi, smoked, baked or fried. Allow fillets to cool for 10 minutes before eating, I dont know why but my grandfather swears by it.best one had so far was bbq with worsteshire sauce, chilli, salt, pepper and soy marinade

trevally: tasty, boneless fillets, covered in light italian herb and oil marinade and bbq or pan fried

there my simple recipes, old family favourites. We keep all the ingredients stocked when we fish so were ready as soon as we get back.

any species anyone wants to add?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Trout and salmon 
fillet, de-skin (optional) and de-bone (take pin bones out with a set of tweeezers)
Sous vide for 45 minutes at 48 degrees C
Sear in butter mixed with salt, pepper, lemon zest

Serve with steamed baby potatoes tossed in basil butter, steamed asparagus and sweet potato wedges

Sous vide is easy - if you have the machine


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

bertros said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Sous vide is easy - if you have the machine
> ...


I'm not a SNAG
I'm a Caring Understanding Nineties Type - get it right ;-)

Tried that on a pollock fillet last week (butter not oil)
Mmm good (added a pinch of coarse salt as well for crunch)


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

3rdGen said:


> er
> 
> tailor: this ones surprising but if eaten straight after fishing and bleeding immediately they are excellent table fish.


Fresh, tailor is my favourite fish. We eat it most days of the week when they are running. The smaller the better. 30-35cm is incredibly sweet (release larger than about 40cm, which don't taste as good). I like to toss the skun fillets into a very hot pan with a light spray of Canola oil so it caramelises well. A light dusting of salt. That's it.

Fresh Mullet - Same treatment as tailor but we don't eat it anywhere near as often.

I release most Aussie Salmon (my main target species) but they sometimes wolf the lure into the gills and come out of the water bleeding badly. Salmon can be a surprisingly good table fish provided you treat it well.

Australian Salmon Mornay

Four serves

Finely dice a large onion and soften it a large saucepan in 40grams of melted butter.
Add 1.5 tablespoons of plain flour and stir about a minute
Then while stirring slowly add 1 about cup of milk ( You need to get a feel for the right consistency when adding milk to flour)
Add about 500 grams of diced Aussie Salmon and stir gently about five minutes
Add 2 teaspoons of mild English mustard (I use heaped teaspoons)
Add about 150ml of cream and fold in.

Separately, mash 4 large potatoes with about 20 grams of butter and just enough milk to make stiff mash.

Grease a deep ovenproof bowl. Add the fish mixture. Top with mashed potato (you need to do this carefully with small amounts so you don't sink it). Once the potato is in place, smooth it off as well as you can. 
Top with about 1 cup of grated Parmesan cheese.

Bake for 40 minutes at 160c.

Serve with barely cooked green veges.

IMO this is a far better way to use Aussie Salmon than fish cakes.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Yellowtail (KF)

I also use this recipe on other firm fish including tuna shark and marlin.

Chill fillets.
I use a microwave for this step, but a double boiler can work. You just don't want the butter to come to a boil; just melted.
In a small ramekin, add about 70-125g of butter, a crushed clove of garlic, a T of minced onion, a pinch of chile flake, a pinch of cumin, a pinch of chili powder, MEX oregano, salt n pepper, a squeeze of lemon or lime. Micro for ~20sec at a time to just melt the mix. Once melted, stir well and pour over the fish chunks and flip to cover, then put back in the refer. Start the bbq. Once up to temp, the butter should be solidified again on the fish.

Put the fillets on the hot grill and cook for ~3min a side depending on thickness. There will be some flame-up, but that's good.

My favorite fish recipe for the grill. I used a version of this on the Sierra mackerel in MEX and it was just as good, despite the camping bias.


----------



## 3rdGen (May 27, 2014)

I'm so using that minus the cumin next time I have Jew of yellowtail


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

I havent tried this but will soon. A bloke told me about it when i was launching the other day

Flathead steaks (Just like mackeral) obviously scale and gut flatty

Add to a stainless steel bowl with chilli, lemon zest, oyster/fish sauce, garlic (pretty much any type of marinade that goes well with fish)

Marinade for a min of a few hours.

Take bowl out to ya BBQ. Have a warm to hot BBQ plate and up end it using the bowl as a cover. Mix/turn it every min or so. Cook till flesh just turns from opaque to white.

Serve with veg in winter or fresh salad in winter.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I pay $6 for a piece of flake with fresh chips on the side wrapped in ooooollllalalalalaaal white crisp paper...no expense spared and simple too.....


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Kingfish, Moreton bay bugs and prawns all go well with this:

Mix white miso paste and vermouth together to create a lightly viscous marinade, stick the seafood in it. Cook some garlic in butter / oil on a BBQ hot plate or pan and add seafood and a bit of marinade. Caramelises up beautifully and surprisingly seems to bring out flavours as well as being pretty flavour extreme itself.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Leatherjacket boiled or steamed tastes like lobster. Easy to do, tastes excellent.


----------

